# Kids Fishing Tournament Sponsors Needed



## Brine (Jan 25, 2010)

Fellow TinBoaters,

Jim was gracious enough to let me post this here, and before I get too far along with the post.....let me say I've never tried to to ask anyone to donate to an event like this, so if my etiquette in asking isn't as professional as it should be, please don't let it affect your decision to contribute.  

Two years ago, a friend (with the support of a few others) on one of our local sites here in GA decided to put together a kids fishing tournament appropriately named "The Mini-Me Classic" which was designed to get kids involved in a fishing event with their family. It was open to anyone who had a youngster in their lives that wanted to fish either from the bank, or in a boat on a small county reservoir in our area. Although the turnout was a little less than expected, it was by far the most memorable "tournament" I've ever competed in. And not just because my son and I are the DEFENDING CHAMPS :LOL2: 

Every child that attended became a recipient of a baseball cap (donated by our local outdoor magazine) and a goodie bag filled with all sorts of fishing tackle/lures donated by Bass Pro Shops and a few local supporters. The event was later published in the magazine and told of the incredible time these kids had, as well as the Parents and Grandparents who got to share the experience with them. The fishing was a little slow that day, but you would have never guessed it by the comments from any of the kids in the car on the way home, and as I've been told...many times since. Every kid left the event feeling like a winner and the smiles around the event that day are something I won't ever forget. Especially the ones on my two boys' faces. 

The following year, the tournament was not held in light of the economy and the concerns that many people would not be able to afford coming or donating give-aways to the tournament.

This year, it was decided that regardless of the economy, we were having the *2nd Annual Mini-Me Classic* and that we would just have to use our resources to be able to put together some stuff for the kids. So.......I wanted to offer an opportunity for anyone on the site to donate anything they feel might be appropriate for the event. Naturally, if you wanted to donate something on behalf of a company, I would gladly mention it on the site, and do whatever I could to mention your company name in the magazine if the event is once again published. That said, we would certainly accept any donations big or small, companies or individuals with or without anonymity, that you think a youngster may enjoy receiving at an event like this.

And above all, please don't allow this post to create any ill will about who can or cannot contribute. I don't expect anything, but I wanted to feel as though I was helping the cause by offering the opportunity here. Regardless, I'll make sure to post any new relevant information about the tournament as well as a recap of how it went. 

In the meantime, I'll probably be posting to this thread once a week just to make sure everyone has had a chance to see it prior to the event. 

Here is a post on the last event. https://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=244284&highlight=mini

Thanks for reading, and even if you can't contribute a prize....the kids would love reading your support!

Thanks Again!


----------



## russ010 (Jan 25, 2010)

Man I have a BOX full of stuff that I've used only one worm out of, or bought and just never used....

Can something like that help you out if it's package cosmetics are ok? Might be able to make a few grab bags or something


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 25, 2010)

When is it, and about how many kids attend?


----------



## Brine (Jan 25, 2010)

russ010 said:


> Man I have a BOX full of stuff that I've used only one worm out of, or bought and just never used....
> 
> Can something like that help you out if it's package cosmetics are ok? Might be able to make a few grab bags or something


Absolutely Russ. Anything you think of that would be part of a goodie bag. 



BassAddict said:


> When is it, and about how many kids attend?


April 10th. 

I expect 20-30 kids. 

I was thinking we might give out some of the goodies right before the tournament starts to get the kids excited about using a new bait/lure.


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 25, 2010)

Bassadict, some of them mud bugs in say 2 packs or 3 packs would be perfect...  I am taking my two little girls with me, as brine has 2 boys as well with him, I am guessing there is gonna be closer to 50 kids myself...


----------



## Brine (Jan 25, 2010)

Bugpac said:


> Bassadict, some of them mud bugs in say 2 packs or 3 packs would be perfect...  I am taking my two little girls with me, as brine has 2 boys as well with him, I am guessing there is gonna be closer to 50 kids myself...



Well...I EXPECT 20-30...LOL

I hope 100 show up!


----------



## poolie (Jan 25, 2010)

So Brine, are you also looking for monitary donations?


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 25, 2010)

If he doesn't respond, the pavilion rental is 120.00, as of right now its looking like each team is gonna pitch in 10.00 per boat to cover this, and the balance will go towards food/beverage. And as far as i know, anything after that will go to something for the kiddies..


----------



## Brine (Jan 25, 2010)

poolie said:


> So Brine, are you also looking for monitary donations?



It wouldn't get turned away :LOL2: 



Bugpac said:


> If he doesn't respond, the pavilion rental is 120.00, as of right now its looking like each team is gonna pitch in 10.00 per boat to cover this, and the balance will go towards food/beverage. And as far as i know, anything after that will go to something for the kiddies..



Yep, BP has the idea. The reality is, we need to get the money to reserve the pavillion. I don't have it, or I would do it myself. That particular place books out fairly quick during the Spring, and as a matter of fact.....It's the only Saturday available right now that Month at the times we need it (2 hrs, after weigh-in). If we aren't able to book the pavillion, we'll just have to set up somewhere else.


----------



## poolie (Jan 25, 2010)

Bugpac said:


> If he doesn't respond, the pavilion rental is 120.00, as of right now its looking like each team is gonna pitch in 10.00 per boat to cover this, and the balance will go towards food/beverage. And as far as i know, anything after that will go to something for the kiddies..



Let me know either here or by PM how you guys want to handle that and I'll be more than happy to help out. I think it's a great thing ya'll are doing.

Poolie


----------



## Brine (Jan 25, 2010)

poolie said:


> Bugpac said:
> 
> 
> > If he doesn't respond, the pavilion rental is 120.00, as of right now its looking like each team is gonna pitch in 10.00 per boat to cover this, and the balance will go towards food/beverage. And as far as i know, anything after that will go to something for the kiddies..
> ...



Thanks Poolie! I'll PM you the details now.


----------



## jigster60 (Jan 25, 2010)

Sure I could make up a ditty bag for yas just tell me where to send it.....JIGGY


----------



## Brine (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks Jigster!

I know we are a close family here on TinBoats, but rather than throw an address out there for all the "crazies" that aren't members, I'll PM any of you a mailing address. 

PM sent Jigster!


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 25, 2010)

I think this is gonna require Cletus T to get his bung over here to Tinboats, dont you agree Brine?


----------



## wasilvers (Jan 25, 2010)

Imagine the fun we all could have had if there had been tourneys when we were kids... It would have been the highlight of my year! 

Just my opinion, but I always think of these as community gives. If every member could spare a buck, there would be over $2k to put on the kids tourney! That could lead to more of these fun days. 

Just PM'ed for a paypal address. Great Idea \/


----------



## Brine (Jan 25, 2010)

Bugpac said:


> I think this is gonna require Cletus T to get his bung over here to Tinboats, dont you agree Brine?



Yep, I'm gunna put the word out for him to sign up. You guys would get a kick out of most of his posts. 



wasilvers said:


> Imagine the fun we all could have had if there had been tourneys when we were kids... It would have been the highlight of my year!
> 
> Just my opinion, but I always think of these as community gives. If every member could spare a buck, there would be over $2k to put on the kids tourney! That could lead to more of these fun days.
> 
> Just PM'ed for a paypal address. Great Idea \/



Couldn't agree more.

Sent you a PM back. I'm one of those lame No Paypal people..lol. I sent you a mailing address in case you wanted to do it the old fashion way. 

While I'm on this subject, If you happen to send something to the address I PM you, please make sure to put your screen name on it so I know who sent what.

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 25, 2010)

I got paypal if it is needed, pm brine the amount you wish to donate and you can paypal me, if you feel comfortable doing so, I will get the money over to him..

I invited him and got shot down Brine, you better go work him over.. :mrgreen:


----------



## poolie (Jan 25, 2010)

Okay guys, I'm going to throwing down the gauntlet and challenge three members to match a $30 donation to secure a pavilion for the kids.... any takers?

Bugpac, I'll send a PM to get the Paypal info.


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 25, 2010)

poolie said:


> Okay guys, I'm going to throwing down the gauntlet and challenge three members to match a $30 donation to secure a pavilion for the kids.... any takers?
> 
> Bugpac, I'll send a PM to get the Paypal info.




Poolie, it would be great if you could make it up for the food anyhow...  Thanks A bunch Poolie.. We are only having 15 boats to fish, But looks like we are gonna have a good crowd bank fishing and enjoying some grub afterwords as well...


----------



## russ010 (Jan 26, 2010)

holy crap I've got a lot of goodies to get rid of... and that includes some cranks and topwater plugs

Are y'all still fishing with us this Saturday bug and brine?


----------



## poolie (Jan 26, 2010)

russ010 said:


> holy crap I've got a lot of goodies to get rid of... and that includes some cranks and topwater plugs
> 
> Are y'all still fishing with us this Saturday bug and brine?



You'se guys are going to freeze your fanny's off Saturday....  Still sounds like fun though.


----------



## Brine (Jan 26, 2010)

russ010 said:


> Are y'all still fishing with us this Saturday bug and brine?



I can't Russ. Would like to get a whoopin by the BANG guys this season tho. I'll let ya know when I can make one of your next tourneys.

Good Luck!


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 26, 2010)

Russ, I cant make it either this time, all tho i am only about 3 miles from the boat ramp right now  Ill be here till thursday afternoon probbaly. Well hookup sometime soon tho, I have to look at the schedule, but i may be able to make the dalohnaga or the cedar creek...


Poolie, Thanks for the donation as well, I will get it passed on to Brine on saturday.


----------



## Jim (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi,
Can someone PM an address to send some stuff? 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## bobberboy (Jan 29, 2010)

I have some rods and reels that I was going to garage sale. Some are new or almost new (gifts I got) some are in good working order. I could only ship break-down rods but would be happy to do that if it is of use to you. PM me with a shipping address if you can use these.


----------



## river_wolf (Jan 29, 2010)

Brine, 

Sorry been working the 3rd shift so I didnt see this until now. Sent you a PM.

Wolf


----------



## russ010 (Jan 29, 2010)

poolie said:


> russ010 said:
> 
> 
> > holy crap I've got a lot of goodies to get rid of... and that includes some cranks and topwater plugs
> ...



You got that right... I'm kind of surprised at how many people are actually still planning to show up. I won't mind it as long as the winds aren't as high as they were last Saturday.

I've still got a box full of stuff for y'all though... I'll try to figure out a way to get to ya


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 29, 2010)

Russ, Brine or I will hook up with you sometime...  Have fun Saturday.. 

Thanks to everyone, I assume Brine will pm his addys after work today... If someone was wanting to use paypal just pm me, If your wanting to send merchandise Brine will get back with a address for ya.. :mrgreen:


----------



## RStewart (Jan 29, 2010)

i have a bunch of plastic worms of assorted colors that i will probably never use. They are not in original packaging. now in sandwhich baggies. Pm me an address if you would like them.


----------



## Brine (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey everyone....

Thanks so much for all your support. 

I'm blown away at the generosity of the board. I've PM'd everyone back that had left me a message. Sorry for the delay for some of you, as I've been working late and getting up early. 

I can already forsee that this is going to be a spectacular day for the kids and everyone else involved. I will do everything possible to share it with you once it's over. 

Once again...April 10th is the day!


----------



## caveman (Feb 12, 2010)

OK i would like to help.

I tried pm brine and bugpac if you all received then pm me back if not then pm as to how i can help.

mike
not sure how pm works.


----------



## Brine (Feb 12, 2010)

caveman said:


> OK i would like to help.
> 
> I tried pm brine and bugpac if you all received then pm me back if not then pm as to how i can help.
> 
> ...



Yes, I got it. and PM'd you back. All you sent me was a quote of mine. If you'd like to send money, Bugpac has a PayPal account you can use, if you have an item(s) you want to donate, you can mail it/them to me.

Hope that helps, and thanks for the support!


----------



## caveman (Feb 14, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## Brine (Feb 15, 2010)

Just wanted to share (with member permission) the gift pack I got in today from our very own member bobberboy!

Can't wait to put this stuff in some kids' hands. 8 weeks left!!!

Thanks again for the support!


----------



## Brine (Feb 15, 2010)

bump for the night crew...Thanks again bobberboy!


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 18, 2010)

Update to this...

Quote from GON and Cletus T, the organizer...

"OK folks……….I need to give all you fine people an update on the Mini-Me Classic and some of the “drama” that has been going on for about three weeks now. Without going into too much detail we have decided to move the location of our event to another venue. Tribble Mill Park is a great location but in the end, we were told that we could have this event held there this year but after that we were not welcomed back. It was a one time deal. From Gwinnett County Park and Rec. view point there were liability issues since people had sent me money and donations for this event and they saw it as me “charging a fee” to people. There was a lot of miscommunication and down right lack of communication concerning this event and I really don’t want to get into all the details of what happened because I believe everything happens for a reason and this whole time there was a mighty power working to move our event to this new location and also be able to have our Church become involved as well. We got our Church involved because Gwinnett County was requiring us to provide a $1 million liability policy to even have this event at Tribble Mill so Shadowbrook Baptist agreed to come on board to help with this, but in the end, even with the liability “issue” taken care of…..we felt it was better to move our event to another location.

Enough of all that political mumbo jumbo right………here’s the deal. The date and the time is still the same. It will be Sat. April 10th but it’s going to be held at Fort Yargo located in Barrow Co. It is state park NOT a county and they have been nothing but super helpful in getting the Mini-Me set up there. I know that a lot of people sent in $$$$ to help secure the pavilion at Tribble Mill and I told you if we could get $10 from each boater we could get the pavilion rented no problem. Well…….here’s the cool deal. It was going to cost us $60 an hour with a min. of 2 hours at Tribble Mill to rent the pavilion BUT at Fort Yargo it will cost us $40 for the WHOLE DAY….that’s right….the whole day!!!! PLUS…..the lake is much bigger than Tribble Mill (260 acres to be exact) There is NO motor restriction at all which will open up this event to more people where as we were having to limit people at TM. There are awesome camp sites all around Fort Yargo so if you are traveling from a far distance you can camp there for the day or heck for the weekend if you want. You can bring the whole family if you want. In my mind it has been a MAJOR upgrade. We got a pavilion rented and everything is a go.

Now to the issue of people that have sent me money…….I still have it and actually I opened a new account strictly for all the money that has come in for this event. We don’t need as much now as we did when we were going to have it at TM so if you would any of your $$$$ back just let me know and I can get it back to you. Or if you feel like that money is well served right where it’s at then let it be and every cent will go to help out the Mini-Me.

Now to the new development of my church coming on board…..yes they came on board to help with the “liability” issue and I’m grateful for that but I have also been feeling like we should make this event about more than just a “fun” day of fishing. NO there are not going to be people there beating you over the head with a Bible but our Pastor will be there as well as our kids director and there will be a higher calling upon this event. We will pray before we hit the water……we will say a blessing before we eat and we will give thanks to the Good Lord above for allowing us to have such a wonderful event. God will bless this event…….I know he will!

So there you are folks………the 2nd annual Mini-Me Classic will be held on April 10th 2010 at Fort Yargo located in Winder Ga. Here’s a link to the place so you can see it for yourself.

https://www.gastateparks.org/FTYargo

I do apologize if this has caused any problems for anybody and if it has let me know and we will see what we can do to help you out. I’m excited for this new location and I truly feel that this event it’s going to be something that the kids and the grown ups will forever remember!

So set your sites on Fort Yargo on the 2nd Sat of April because we are going to get all over the Mini-Me Classic. This opens up the door for more people so BRING IT ON!!!!

Thanks for your Support and God Bless!

Cletus T. "


Poolie, You are included in the fund donations. Pm me if you wish to do something different...


----------



## Jim (Feb 19, 2010)

Great news, Hopefully people step up and just leave the money in there for them. I still plan on sending some of my jigs and spinner baits so those will be on there way there to you soon.


----------



## poolie (Feb 19, 2010)

Bugpac said:


> Update to this...
> .....
> 
> Poolie, You are included in the fund donations. Pm me if you wish to do something different...



Nope... my donation is right where it needs to be. I initially thought I wasn't going to be able to make it out to the event due to family coming in town for a visit, but the wife gave me a day pass so as it stands, I'm going to drop by.


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks guys, I imagine any left over money will go for food and beverage, or if gift cards if it came down to needing a place to go.. Cletus is a great guy and for sure will make sure any and all funds get put to use for this event..  Thanks again guys for helping out..


----------



## Brine (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for posting Bug. 

This drama has been gradually unfolding up until two nights ago when I told Cletus that I had done everything I could.

Long story short.....Gwinnett County Parks and Recreation made it as difficult as possible for us to hold this event at their park, which ended in us needing to get a 1 Million Dollar Liability Insuranace Policy, and then informed us that we would not be welcomed back the following year. Seems since the County had nothing to gain, they weren't very interested in us having an "event" at their park. :evil: And I wondered why so many people dislike Gov't.....

I spoke to:
Employee of Parks and Recreation
Director of Parks and Recreation
Head of Risk Management
My County Commissioner's Assistant (Because my County Commissioner has more imortant things to do)

The fact that we collected money and were going to hand out prizes for the event is apparently what the problem was, yet no one could give me an answer as to how this differed from the 3 end of year Soccer banquets I had attended at the exact location where the team Mom accepted money so that she could buy trophies. 

I honestly think that the whole perception is that we must be a group of rednecks trying to invade a park with some kind of cash payout.

I'm convinced this change in venue will work in our (and the kid's) favor and now look at it as a blessing from the Lord, as the new location will support more kids/families.

Thanks again for all the support from the TinBoat family!


----------



## caveman (Mar 18, 2010)

is there a up date on this.
mike


----------



## jigster60 (Mar 19, 2010)

Send out A ditty bag of baits for your kids T .....Hope they enjoy them.......JIGGY


----------



## Brine (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey guys,

Been out of town in Nashville all week, and just got home today. Low and behold I had a package waiting for me when I got here.

THANKS JD BAITS! =D> They look great, and I look forward to putting them in the kids hands.... And at least one on my hook! 

Jiggy, Caveman,
Thanks for both of your interest. I've sent you both a PM.

I'll be Charleston next week, and by the time I get back, we'll be just 2 weeks away!!!!!!

Can't thank you guys enough, and I promise to take pics for you all.

Thanks again,
Brine


----------



## caveman (Mar 19, 2010)

received on the way.


----------



## Brine (Mar 20, 2010)

Jigster,

Got your package today. =D> 

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Brine (Mar 27, 2010)

Caveman,

Got it today. =D> 

Thanks!


----------



## Brine (Mar 28, 2010)

Sneak peek at the venue with a fish catch on vid 

[youtube]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/4grmyDEJIGc&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/4grmyDEJIGc&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Brine (Apr 8, 2010)

Jim.....

YOU DA MAN! =D> 







I had to ask God to give me the strength not to "lose" one of those bags of beavers or jigs....  But rest assured, they were all accounted for and delivered.

Tourney is this Saturday, and the kids and I are pumped up!!!! Lots of pics to come, and once again..... Thanks to all who contributed to the event!


----------



## Jim (Apr 9, 2010)

Awesome man! 

By the way, My kids made those jigs (color combinations).


----------



## poolie (Apr 9, 2010)

Brine said:


> Tourney is this Saturday, and the kids and I are pumped up!!!! Lots of pics to come, and once again..... Thanks to all who contributed to the event!



Bummer, I had it in my head that it was next weekend and had planned on stopping by. I'm headed over to the mighty Guntersville with my brother tonight after work so will miss the big event. The weather will be awesome tomorrow so should be a great time for the kids.

Look forward to seeing the pictures!


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 12, 2010)

I didn't get to fish due to work and sick kiddos, But i want to thank everyone that donated and helped out from Tinboats. Cletus "the Organizer" is a busy man, I tried getting him to stop by and say hi, Just don't have time I guess, Anyhow thanks to all once again, its a great thing when a community like this steps in and helps out a good cause, If there is anything like this going on in your town, feel free to ask me for some support..


----------



## perchin (Apr 12, 2010)

where are some pictures brine?


----------



## Brine (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey guys,

Been covered up since the Mini-Me, and I've got pics, but this thread https://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=4838371&posted=1#post4838371 will probably do the event more justice than I can convey.

It was an absolute blast. I just got through posting on that site (I'm Brine there too), and as I said in the post..... I'm humbled by the support TinBoats provided.

I have my own pics, but they aren't that great. Most of them were taken under a pavillion in the shade and it's tough to see much. Here is one that was taken by someone else of me and the kiddos....






I'll post some of the other pics once I've sorted them out.

Thanks for looking.
Brine


----------



## perchin (Apr 13, 2010)

nice... the youngins always get the big ones....too fun.


----------



## caveman (Apr 13, 2010)

Good pics on GON.


----------



## Jim (Apr 13, 2010)

What a great event and writeup on GON! =D>


----------



## Brine (Apr 14, 2010)

Here's a vid Cletus posted today

[youtube]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/TbFFhYoYjwU&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/TbFFhYoYjwU&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Brine (Apr 15, 2010)

Well...here are some of the pics, and like I said, they didn't turn out to well for the prize give aways...

Prior to blast off













Gathering at the pavillion after the event





Some of the kids getting their prizes


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 15, 2010)

Great event for the kids and the adults who volunteered! =D>


----------



## Brine (Apr 15, 2010)

more....





























The Grill









And every kid left with a bag like this filled with stuff like this....





I wish the pics did a better job showing all the smiles around the event...


Thanks for the support TinBoats!


----------

